# do you use a pH controller ?



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I just ordered a new GLA co2 regulator for my 55 gallon planted tank. I also ordered a Milwaukee pH controller. Any pros and con's with the controller ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You will still need a drop checker to know how much co2 is in the water column.
They're fairly cheap on ebay and easy to use.I take my pH from 7.4-7.6 down to 6.1 everyday with my controller.This level brings my drop checker to a nice green which is what you want if you have fish.
My controller is an older version milwaulkee,and I have no complaints.I been using it for 9 months now without problem.I did install a new probe when I set it up, but haven't done anything else since(not even calibrating as it always matches my pH test results).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Another benefit of the controller is always knowing your pH.This along with knowing your kH(which shouldn't bounce around) enable you to use a pH/kH co2 saturation chart like this one;
CO2/pH/KH table - Aquarium Plants
some don't think these things have much value but I do think there is information to be had with the use of it.
Just looking at a drop checker(blue ,green,yellow) is pretty vague in comparison to knowing how much co2 is in the water(not just "enough or too much".)
I can change my pH controller quite a bit before I get a noticeable difference in my drop checker in either direction.
So between my drop checker and this chart(TOM BARR is the PLANT GURU) I can make slight adjustments and be able to note if any real difference is to be had.
Most here don't use a controller,but I wouldn't want to go without mine!
I even believe I will replace it when/if it craps out.Too much safety and ease to give up.My plants do great and are important to me,but I wouldn't have a tank of plants with no fish,so I like the safety and ease for the fish.Never killed one yet with the co2(knock on wood).


----------



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

I recently got setup with the Milwaukee controller from GLA. It has worked as advertised for me so far. I calibrated the probe upon installation and it works quite well, according to my pH test kit. We just moved a little tortoise out of a 30B tank that I think will make a great tank for growing HC and find myself kind of wishing I had gone with a 2 bubble counter manifold instead of the one with the controller so I could run 2 tanks off of a single cO2 regulator. I like the controller, but buying one for every tank will get expensive fast!


----------

